# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Cherche chien supportant d'être seul la journée

## Elo93

Bonjour, 

une amie a perdu sa boxer il y a quelques mois et est maintenant prête à accueillir un nouveau compagnon dans sa vie !
Elle veut absolument adopter mais la SPA lui refuse car elle travaille la journée (part a 10h revient à 19h) alors qu'elle a déjà prévu une promeneuse durant la journée. 

Je poste donc ici sa recherche, si une association a un chien en FA qui est propre, non destructeur et qui n'a pas besoin de beaucoup sortir elle est ouverte à toute proposition : peu importe le gabarit, le sexe, l'âge (pas trop vieux car elle voudrait en profiter aussi longtemps que possible quand même), la couleur, du moment que le chien peut se plaire avec elle et son environnement. Il faudra qu'il soit ok chiens et chats il la suivra partout et notamment ses parents et amis proches ont chiens et chats.

Elle connait bien les chiens, s'investit toujours corps et âme (et porte monnaie sans hésiter) pour ses compagnons, vraiment une bonne candidate donc si vous avez un super chien/chienne n'hésitez pas ! Elle est en appartement à Paris mais je pense qu'elle peut faire de la route sur coup de coeur pour aller chercher sa perle rare ou elle sera !

----------


## aurore27

Bonjour Elo93,

Votre amie a-t-elle contacté et est-elle allé voir dans toutes les SPA en France ?

----------


## Elo93

Elle en a fait trois, les trois ont refusées. 

Les personnes qu'elle y a rencontré lui ont expliqué qu'en plus en refuge il était difficile de savoir si les chiens sont propres et non destructeurs car ils ne sont pas en condition "familiales", et qu'adopter via une assoc avec des chiens en FA serait donc plus fiable.

----------


## Elo93

Il n'y a donc aucun chien pépère parmi les centaines ici qui pourrait vivre en appartement? C'est bien dommage....

----------


## phacélie

Il faudrait chercher parmi les chiens se trouvant en FA : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption.../?a14=502&ra=1

----------


## Gwenie

Qu'elle regarde aussi sur seconde chance: https://www.secondechance.org/

----------


## Sydolice

Ceci dit, 10h00-19-00 absente, c'est beaucoup !

----------


## titia20090

> Ceci dit, 10h00-19-00 absente, c'est beaucoup !


Avec une promeneuse de prévu comme c'est le cas ici, ça ne me parait pas déconnant. 

Jamais trop compris comment on pouvait ne pas bosser voire ne bosser qu'à mi temps, mais en même temps gagner assez d'argent pour honorer les factures véto quand elles se mettent à couler à flot.

----------


## Houitie

Voilà pourquoi j ai du adopter un chien ni puce ni vacciné bien que sortant de fourrière.. . (Pour info la chienne que je voulais adopter commence sa 4eme année de refuge... une sortie par semaine... mais à priori c est mieux qu' une maîtresse qui bosse) 
Je lui souhaite bien du courage. 
Sinon regarder les sites de petites annonces il y a beaucoup d abandons en ce moment... ça évitera peut être le refuge a un chien...

----------


## lénou

*01 69 52 24 73*

*refugemontgeron.asf91230@gmail.com

*

*
LASKO*










GENERALCARACTÈREHISTOIRE
[COLOR=#000000 !important]Lasko est un adorable chien qui ne demande que de laffection.
Il est court sur pattes et ne plait pas aux gens qui veulent un grand chien, et est dun beau gabarit donc trop volumineux pour ceux qui veulent un petit chien.
Cest un basset au grand coeur qui aura besoin dun peu de temps pour apprendre à faire confiance,
mais qui se dévouera corps et âme à son nouveau maitre ensuite.

----------


## lénou

*NOÉ*_12 AOÛT 2021_Rédigé par Refuge Arpa et publié depuis Overblog- NOÉ -
Mâle
Né le 14 juillet 2020
Croisé
Castration en cours 
HISTOIRE :
Noé a été trouvé mais non réclamé (un de plus....). 
Son prénom signifie « apaisé », « serein ». C’est tout ce que nous souhaitons désormais à Noé, une vie sereine auprès d’une famille

CARACTERE : 
Noé est un jeune chien amical qui aime les caresses mais qui peut-être un peu sur la réserve lorsqu’il est dans un environnement nouveau avec des personnes inconnues.
Joueur, Noé est un qui aime la stimulation physique et mentale.
ENTENTES : 
OK chiens mâles et femelles
OK chats lors du test
OK enfants calmes.
Noé a une certaine crainte des hommes.
PLACEMENT :
Placement en Ile de France et limitrophe





REFUGE ARPA 91 POUR CHIENS
Bienvenue sur le blog de l'ARPA, situé à Ris Orangis. Adoptions sur rendez-vous

----------

